# fresh gulf shrimp



## Fueling Around (Jan 27, 2021)

Vacationing in Panama City Beach.  Stopped at Shrimp City seafood market per local resident recommendation.
Picked up 1.5# of jumbo (29 total) of just caught and de-headed fresh gulf shrimp.







16 deveined, dredged in melted butter (no other flavor/spice) and chilled in the freezer.






Gas grill at the resort. I have to accept what they offer when traveling.






Grill pan on the grate.  I love the grill pans from Walmart.






Turned after a few minutes.
 No need to baste.  Enough butter stuck to the shrimp by the quick blast chill in the freezer






Done to perfection.






Plated with a Caesar salad kit from local grocer.






Wife's empty plate said all is good.
Then she requested the rest of the shrimp tomorrow.

I so miss living near to fresh seafood.

Sorry for phone cam images.  I'm on wife's laptop and couldn't figure out the editor.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice! I am definitely spoiled when it comes to good fresh seafood living here in Louisiana. Glad you got a chance to enjoy it....I take it for granted sometimes...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks delicious! Do you want my address so you can drop some off at my house on your way home?   

Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks great!  Headed to Destin in a few weeks.  First time on the gulf.  Totally want to try and do stuff like this.  Mind if I ask price per lb?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 28, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  Headed to Destin in a few weeks.  First time on the gulf.  Totally want to try and do stuff like this.  Mind if I ask price per lb?


We started our Florida stay with a few days in Destin.
WARNING, the US-98 bridge at Pensacola is closed
Shrimp was $15/#  
Next time, I'll go to the dock and get directly from a trawler


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Do you want my address so you can drop some off at my house on your way home?
> 
> Ryan


We're bypassing Iowa on the way home.  You got way too much snow


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks great, your about 1 - 1.5 hours from my place. Weather should improve over the next few days enjoy your stay.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes sir good old fresh seafood hard to beat.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> We started our Florida stay with a few days in Destin.
> WARNING, the US-98 bridge at Pensacola is closed
> Shrimp was $15/#
> Next time, I'll go to the dock and get directly from a trawler


$15/# ?!?!? Wow! I would expect to pay that in say Kansas, but not on the gulf.. must be tourist pricing. I would definitely go to the dock!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> We started our Florida stay with a few days in Destin.
> WARNING, the US-98 bridge at Pensacola is closed
> Shrimp was $15/#
> Next time, I'll go to the dock and get directly from a trawler


Thanks for the heads up!  $15 isn't all that bad but could be better.  Also curious what fish are good there.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks delicious.  Can't beat fresh.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 28, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks great, your about 1 - 1.5 hours from my place. Weather should improve over the next few days enjoy your stay.


Thanks!  We're heading north Friday morning.
We stayed coastal and wandered south as far as Apalachicola and East Point




indaswamp said:


> $15/# ?!?!? Wow! I would expect to pay that in say Kansas, but not on the gulf.. must be tourist pricing. I would definitely go to the dock!


Nope $15 for jumbo is the going rate for everyone that I can tell.  Unless they have a secret sign language that tells the shop keep to give resident rates?
This is Florida.  Everything is 30-100% higher than what I consider normal prices. 



zwiller said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  $15 isn't all that bad but could be better.  Also curious what fish are good there.


  I'm not sure what's in season, but I noticed they had grouper at the Shrimp shop.
I'm a grouper fan so that's what I had in a restaurant at Pensacola Beach when we were in Destin.
Grayton Brewery Pub is just down the road.  I like the Fish Whistle IPA


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the likes


 indaswamp
 , 
A
 Aledavidov
 . 

 Johnny Ray
 , 

 Brokenhandle
 . 

 luvcatchingbass
 , 

 zwiller
 , 

 jaxgatorz
 , 

 HalfSmoked
 , 

 Winterrider
 , 

 kruizer
 , 

 MJB05615
 , 

 zwiller
 , 

 HalfSmoked
 , 
M
 MIJosh


Members that have ready access to fresh seafood can go … have a nice meal!

Be back Monday when we return to the frozen tundra


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks for the likes
> 
> 
> indaswamp
> ...



Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Bring back plenty of sunshine and warm air.    
25 and windy here this morn.

Warren


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jan 29, 2021)

too bad our freshwater shrimp up here don't get even a 1/4 of the size, but they sure can make our perch, walleye, gills, etc nice tubby fish fast


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2021)

That's high for shrimp in the area. 
You should have headed a little farther east than East Point to St George Island there is a nice beach there in a State Park


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 29, 2021)

Pulled out the laptop to check weather forecast for drive home.


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Do you want my address so you can drop some off at my house on your way home?
> 
> Ryan


Sorry Ryan, but we truly are avoiding Iowa and skipping up central Illinois


HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Bring back plenty of sunshine and warm air.
> 25 and windy here this morn.
> ...


Started out in the upper 30's this morning in Florida.  Got as high as the upper 40's in Alabama before dropping.  A bit of snow on the ground in lower Illinois.  We're trying to beat the nasty forecast crossing Iowa and lower Minnesota in the early hours.  Appears you may get something, too.



pineywoods said:


> That's high for shrimp in the area.
> You should have headed a little farther east than East Point to St George Island there is a nice beach there in a State Park


Need to get off the tourist path for reasonable prices?  Stinky shrimp sells in the Publix for $11/# so I went for the fresher.  As I said, next time we go to the dock for head on.  Wife won't be happy when I want to bring the frozen heads home for stock.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Hope you make it home safely! We had friends get home from Florida last night so they just beat the weather! Was 80 degrees when they left Florida... welcome home lol!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks Ryan
Got as far as Minneapolis- St. Paul today.  Possible freezing rain and light snow overnight. but we beat the major stuff crossing Missouri, Illinois, and lower Wisconsin
Another 5 hours on the road to get home tomorrow


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2021)

luvcatchingbass said:


> too bad our freshwater shrimp up here don't get even a 1/4 of the size, but they sure can make our perch, walleye, gills, etc nice tubby fish fast


The flakiness and flavor of fresh water game fish is second to none.
Trying to figure out why northern is edible only in winter months, but walleye and crappie are good in the sumer.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice drive home, today.
Working on editing photos for gulf shrimp revisited


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 3, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The flakiness and flavor of fresh water game fish is second to none.
> Trying to figure out why northern is edible only in winter months, but walleye and crappie are good in the sumer.


My theory is that most pike found in the summer spend a fair amount of time in pretty warm water, the big girls will go deeper but they still ride the thermocline. Walleye, bass, catfish which all have larger flakes get mussy in the summer for the same reason, winter on the other hand they are top notch. Crappie and gills tend to have smaller flakes and also are more apt to migrate and spend time in cooler water. I have caught walleye in the middle of summer in shallow lakes and they are not nearly as firm fleshed.


----------

